# Tecumseh 9HP Snow Thrower bogs down w/ auger engaged



## milk_money (Feb 1, 2008)

Cub Cadet 926ste. 9hp. Starts fine, idles fine. Runs fine when drive is engaged. When running on high and auger is engaged the engine bogs down and then resumes normal speed for about 30-60 seconds and then the cycle starts all over again. If the speed is decreased and auger is engaged the frequency of bogging down is much less. Any ideas or suggestions wold be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You didn't post the engine model, spec, but is it an HMSK90-xxxxxx ??
Sometimes you can get by with clamping the fuel line, then removing the bowl nut, which also serves as the main jet, and thoroughly clean all orifices in the bowl nut.
Reinstall nut, unclamp line, and see if performance improves. If not, will need to remove carb, clean, and possibly install a couple of new o-rings on the plastic emulsion tube.
would help if you posted engine model, spec.
hope this helps,
thanks,


----------

